# "إن للرياضة في مصر عشاقاً على رأسهم لاعبو القوة: إعراب "لاعبو



## Lingo Wordy

في هذه الجملة: "إن للرياضة في مصر عشاقاً على رأسهم لاعبو القوة"، ما هو إعراب كلمة "لاعبو" و لماذا أتت مرفوعة؟


----------



## rayloom

على رأسهم لاعبو القوة
جملة اسمية وقعت في محل نصب صفة "عشاقا" منصوبة.
وإعراب مكونات هذه الجملة الاسمية:
على حرف جر
رأسهم مجرور وهو مضاف والضمير المتصل مضاف إليه مجرور عائد على عشاقا
وشبه الجملة متعلق بخبر مقدم مرفوع محذوف
لاعبو مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع وهو مضاف
القوة مضاف إليه مجرور


----------

